# Mechanical Coding Keyboard



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Suche ein Keyboard hauptsächlich zum Coden, tippe pro Tag mehrere Tausende Zeilen code / englischen / deutschen Text (mehr oder weniger korrekt).
Mein gesamtes OS wird auch hauptsächlich mit shell / tastatur gesteuert. 

Brauch kein Schnick Schnack, möchte nur Tippen können. Bräuchte nicht einmal Beschriftung der Tasten.


----------



## s|n|s (5. Dezember 2012)

Bei Menschen, die viel Tippen, gibt es die Berufskrankheit RSI syndrom. Prominente Beispiele sind Richard Stallman (emacs) usw.
2 Sachen bevor der Arzt kommt

- Körperhaltung und damit Tastatur, denn davon hängt die Körperhaltung auch maßgeblich ab.
Deswegen gibt es Kinesis, Maltron, Tastatur-Schubladen. Bei normalen geraden Tastaturen macht dein Handgelenk einen Knick nach außen z.B.
Die Maus sollte nicht zu weit weg sein, damit eine Fehl-Stellung minimiert wird. Deswegen tenkeyless keyboards und Trackballs.
"Staggered" / Zickzack sind die Tasten in den horizontalen Reihen zueinander auch aus dem Grund, damit sich bei einer Schreibmaschine von etwa 1880 die Druckarme nicht in die Quere kommen.
Leichter zu lernen sind auf Tastaturen mit "matrix" Layout. Das heißt die Tasten bilden eine Matrize in Reih und Glied, sozusagen.

- Softwareseitiges Keyboard-Layout, denn davon hängt ab, wieviel Du Dich bewegen musst, um zu tippen
QWERTY und ist von 1880 und dazu da, damit sich die Druck-Hebel (Typenhebel) nicht beim Tippen ineinander verheddern. 
Deswegen sind oft benutzte Tasten sehr weit voneinander weg.

Das QWERTZ noch schlimmer ist als QWERTY wird wohl jeder wissen, der schon mal \{[]} getippt hat und das mehrmals in der Minute machen muss, weil C zB das so haben will.

Neo2 ist auf jedem Linux Standard schon installiert und nur ein paar klicks entfernt. Aber auch schon überholt, gegenüber Bone2 und ADNW und nordtast. Auch das in Amerika so oft benutzte Dvorak ist überholt durch Colemak.

mehr zu Bone2 et cetera:


Spoiler



Aber nagel mich hier nicht auf Einzelheiten fest, Ich arbeite gerade an einer Diskussion zu Bone2, ADNW und Nordtast. Zwischen dgibt es nur marginale Unterschiede. Nur welche sind mir noch nicht klar. Mir wurde von jemandem in #neo bei chat.freenode.net gesagt: Einfach eins von den drei nehmen. Dann hat man Ruhe.
Bone2 sieht _bisher_ am besten aus, ich hab aber auch gestern erst angefangen mich reinzulesen.
Bone2, ADNW und Nordtast unterscheiden sich nur in der ersten und damit auch in der zweiten Ebene. Der Rest ist gleich. Sie sind durch Computer-Algorithmen optimiert. Indem man Kilobyte lange texte durch den Alghorithmus jagt und Statistiken erstellt, kann man sehen, wodurch der Weg für die Finger am kleinsten ist, und wie häufig zu tippende Bigramme und so weiter bewältigt werden können.



Verbessern kann man sich von einem 0815-Arbeitsplatz schon mit einer tenkeyless Tastatur, einer Tastaturschublade, Bone2 und einem Trackball. Für Coolermaster Storm Quick Fire Rapid 80€. Für Logitech Marble Mouse 40€. Schublade selbst basteln. Handballenauflage aus Sand kann man auch mit ner Tüte basteln und man hat ne Ausrede zum Strand zu fahren.


Spoiler



Ich persönlich plane (stand heute) _langfristig_ mit:
- Bone2
- Tastaturschublade oder Ähnliches Selbstgebautes
- CST L-Trac oder Rollermouse
- ErgoDox



Jetzt kommt es auf das Budget an, und wie dringlich die Sache ist.

edit: Vielleicht sollten die Tasten auch so leichtgängig wie möglich sein, um die Kraftanstrengung zu minimieren. Also MX rot, braun oder blau. Nicht schwarz, weiß oder IBM buckling spring


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Also, da ich im Bett liege und langweile habe, habe ich es gelesen.  

Du empfiehlst mir eine Tastatur mit Neo Bone2 layout zu nutzen. 
Da ich wohl noch mein ganzes Leben coden werde ergonomisch vielleicht keine schlechte Idee. 

Hast du schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Wie tippt es sich? Schneller, langsamer? Wo sind die erwähnten nervigen Sonderzeichen (im Neo Wiki sieht man die nicht). 

Was für eine Tastatur kauft man sich dann? Mann muss dich bestimmt die keycaps wechseln.


----------



## s|n|s (5. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen im club. Ich kann mittlerweile wieder sitzen.. Gute Besserung!

Bone2, Adnw und nordtast unterscheiden sich von Neo2 nur auf der 1. und durch Shift dann 2. Ebene. 
Für die restlichen 4 Ebenen siehe neo-layout.org.
1. Ebene - normal
2. Ebene - shift
3. Ebene - caps-lock links, # rechts
.
.
.

Erfahrungen habe ich keine. Ich warte auf eine neue Tastatur mit Kinesis-Layout, die programmierbar ist. Kinesis im deutschen blog von einem Neo-Nutzer.
Ich werde dann eine der drei Neo2-Weiterentwicklungen direkt auf dem neuen Layout lernen. Dadurch, dass die Tastatur 
programmierbar ist, sollte sie egal an welchem PC direkt bone2 (zum Beispiel) ausspucken.
Sollte ich die Kinesis nicht bekommen werde ich mir eine G80 oder ähnliches mit einem Teensy2.0 so modden, daß die direkt Neo ausspuckt.
Soweit zur Theorie.
Die Tabelle hier unter statischer Vergleich: NEO-Tastatur,
die Statistiken auf Aus der Neo-Welt | Main | Grafiksammlung
und die  bei der QWERTZ mit neo1 usw. verglichen werden, sprechen Bände.

_Für mich ist das was langfristiges. Und ich lerne jeden Tag noch dazu. Also will ich mich noch nicht festlegen. _
Neo2 hab ich schon angefangen zu lernen, weil es bei ktouch und tipp10 schon drin ist. Mach aber nicht weiter, weil bone2 mir sinnvoller erscheint.

Die Erfahrungen von Leuten, die über den Umstieg schreiben, sind durchwachsen. Da ist von
- Jetzt kann ich qertz und neo2, mein Kopf schaltet automatisch um, je nachdem welche Tastatur ich benutze
über
- Ich hab neo2 immer auf einem USB-Stick dabei. Geht ohne Adminrechte und steht so zum download auf der homepage
bis
- Wer noch andere PCs als seine eigenen bedient, sollte kein alternatives Layout lernen. Ich kann jetzt kein qwertz mehr. nur noch layout xy.
alles dabei.
Vielleicht fragst du in #neo auf chat.freenode.net mal die leute, die das ding jeden Tag nutzen.

Neo2 ist abhängig von einer ISO Tastatur. Sonst muss man bisschen hacken. Bei mir ist Stand heute eine tenkeyless ISO Filco. Würde aber heute die CM Storm QFR kaufen. Schon allein wegen MX rot und dem Preisunterschied.

Keycaps wechseln, da sind sich alle Quellen einig, soll man nicht, weil man sonst auf die Tastatur guckt. Und Blick soll auf dem Flimmerkasten sein. So lernt man das Layout auswendig.
Abgesehen davon kriegt man bei WASDkeyboards keycaps  mit neo, wenn man das Layout da programmiert 
Und wir wollen PBT dyesub keycaps von IMSTO bestellen. Das dauert aber noch was, da sich die anderen gerade mit ABS Doubleshots im neo2-Format eingedeckt haben. Ich hätte zwar gerne PBT dyesubs, aber dann auch in was auch immer dem Layout, was ich mir dann raussuche.

Auch hier gilt das als Langzeit-Projekt. Für Hilfe aller Art bin ich dankbar. Ich will eine Gegenüberstellung von bone2, nordtast und adnw erstellen. Und das mit allen Infos, die Erhältlich sind. Dann die Layouts nochmal durch verschiedene Algorithmen und Software schicken, die auch auf matrix-keyboards testet und so weiter.
Um dann sagen zu können, welches Layout in welcher Disziplin besser ist. Dann kann man eine Entscheidung fällen.


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank! 

Ich denke, ich werde mir nachher mal das Bone2 Layout anschauen. Da ich so gut wie nur Linux nutze stellt das für mich per ~/.Xmodmap kein wirkliches Problem dar. 

Werde mal schauen wie diszipliniert ich dabei bin, habe mir aber vorgenommen das Bone2 Layout (oder ADNW, was auch immer) einzuüben und dann zu nutzen. Kann nur von vorteil sein.



> - Wer noch andere PCs als seine eigenen bedient, sollte kein  alternatives Layout lernen. Ich kann jetzt kein qwertz mehr. nur noch  layout xy.


Die einzigen PCs die nicht meine sind und ich bediene sind die in der Schule und da muss ich dann halt mit QWERTZ auskommen, tippe aktuell zwar extrem schnell, nutze aber kein 10 Finger System, das werde ich mir inklusive Bone2 aneignen (hatte ich eh schon länger vor). 
Bedenken habe ich, wie das tippen auf dem Smartphone / Tablet sich dann gestalten wird. Aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt, schreib ich mir ne eigene Tastatur App. 

Was würdest du mir an Tastatur empfehlen? Die CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid? Wo bekommt man die denn noch?  Bei GH ist sie nur noch für 120€ bei irgendeinem ominösen Händler gelistet (und für 120€ bekomm ich auch ne Filco ).
Keycaps werde ich auf jeden fall wechseln, jedoch nicht auf Bone2 layout sondern auf Blank. Find das irgendwie Geil.


----------



## s|n|s (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du sowieso in der Schule qwertz tippst, ann kannst du das auch auf dem handy.

CM Storm QFR gibts überall.... letzte woche war sie bei caseking noch im Lager....
amazon steht sie noch
caseking kriegt sie in 2 Tagen wieder rein

Wenn schon blank, dann thick PBT von imsto auf geekhack!

Schon gewusst: PBT gibts kein Iso enter  Wie immer....


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Wenn du sowieso in der Schule qwertz tippst, ann kannst du das auch auf dem handy.


Gut, dann mache ich mir da keine Gedanken. 



s|n|s schrieb:


> CM Storm QFR gibts überall.... letzte woche war sie bei caseking noch im Lager....
> amazon steht sie noch
> caseking kriegt sie in 2 Tagen wieder rein


Super. Dann halt ich mal Ausschau wenn sie wieder auf Lager ist und bestelle sie. 




s|n|s schrieb:


> Wenn schon blank, dann thick PBT von imsto auf geekhack!
> 
> Schon gewusst: PBT gibts kein Iso enter  Wie immer....


 
Öhhhmm. Was?


----------



## s|n|s (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du dir keycaps kaufst. Achte auf das Material. ABS ist standard. ABS sind auch die Gehäuse.

ABS ist angeblich anfällig gegen Abrieb. Und das innerhalb weniger Monate. Da meine ABS-Doubleshots gebraucht zu mir kamen. waren die schon glatt wie hulle. ALso schon abgerieben. Also viel kann ich da nicht zu sagen.

Auch bei Filco ist im Lack meiner shift schon ein Loch. Nach 6 Monaten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Erscheinung hatte ich nach wenigen Wochen. Zugegeben da ist der Fingernagel schuld.

PBT soll da besser sein. Das kann ich auch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Ich besitze keine PBT keycaps. Einige streiten sich darum, ob das so ist, das PBT besser ist.

Jedenfalls ist es interressanter, PBT keycaps zu kaufen, als ABS, denn ABS ist auf jeder Tastatur schon drauf. Ausgenommen DAS keyboard iirc.


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Achso, ja, dann kann man ja PBT keycaps kaufen. 
Schlechter wird es auf keinen Fall sein.  


Muss ich noch irgendwas beachten?


----------



## s|n|s (5. Dezember 2012)

? Häh ?


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich wieder bullshit geschrieben? 

Was ist denn unverständlich?


----------



## s|n|s (5. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Muss ich noch irgendwas beachten?



Wodrauf bezieht sich das? Irgendwas ist so schön relativ.

Mir fällt allerdings noch was ein:

Regel Nr. 1 beim Eierkauf:
- Lass Dir Zeit. Mach Dir selber ein Bild.
google cm storm quick fire rapid review 
könnte helfen
Leute, die dir Sachen erzählen können auch nicht alles wissen. (Ich zB)

Was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte: Wenn du auf ne CM Storm QFR aftermarket, also Nach-Markt, Keycaps kaufen willst, dann hast du mit den modifier, also alles neben der Leertaste ein Problem. AFAIK
sind die praktischerweise in 1,5 Größe und die sind zwar grad erhältlich als Gruppenkauf bei geekhack "tsangan kit", aber danach weiss ich das auch nicht, wie man die kriegt. Da CM Storm verständlicherweise reißenden Absatz findet könnte man damit rechnen. Oder auch nicht.

Referenzdesing ist immer Filco. Und da kriegt man alles für. AUßER Enter für deutsche und allgemein europäische Layouts. Die sind auch relativ dünn gesät. Und was PBT angeht gibt es überhaupt keine. Stand heute.

Wenn du also Wert auf ein uniformes Farbschema alá etepetete legst, dann wirst du an die Grenzen des Verfügbaren stoßen.

Stimmt doch. CM Storm haben 1.5 modifier? oder? Filco und alle anderen 1,25.  Ne?


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Hmm. Achso, das macht das ganze etwas komplizierter. 

Welche Filco könnte man alternativ kaufen, wo man blank keycaps aftermarket montieren kann? 

Ob die Tastatur nun 90€ oder 120€ kostet macht den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett.


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2012)

> Ob die Tastatur nun 90€ oder 120€ kostet macht den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett.


 
Na ja... die richtigen Ergonomisch-Mechanischen Tastaturen sind (fast) alle deutlich teurer als 120€...

Wichtige Hersteller/Modelle wären hier, um die Sache nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Kinesis: Kinesis Advantage Ergonomic Keyboards - USB Cherry MX Blau/Braun/Rot
Maltron: Maltron Ergonomic Keyboards Cherry MX Blau (?)
Personal Media Corp: µTron ?TRON????? - ?????????????????? ?TRON????? ?????? Topre Schalter; nur Import aus Japan
Truly Ergonomic: http://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/index.php Cherry MX Blau/Braun
Datahand: Ergonomic Keyboards By DataHand To Reduce Keying Stress. Magnetische Tasten mit optischem Sensor... sehr speziell und sehr teuer, integrierte Maus; nach einem Lieferengpass ist sie derzeit soweit ich weiß wieder erhältlich

Es gibt weiters noch _historische_ Modelle, die nichtmehr hergestellt werden, allen voran die IBM Model M15, auch etwa von NEC gibt/gab es einige, diese erreichen jedoch horrende Preise und sind kaum zu bekommen; es gibt auch Firmen, die Spezialanfertigungen herstellen, etwa _Datamancer_, diese sind aber natürlich ebenfalls sehr teuer.

Ein integrierter Mausersatz, vor allem ein Trackpoint ist nützlich um die Hand nicht unnötig zur Maus bewegen zu müssen; die einzige ein Frage kommende Tastatur mit einer solchen Lösung ist jedoch die Datahand, "normale" mechanische Tastaturen mit Trackpoint wären etwa die Unicomp EnduraPro oder manche (seltene) Modelle der IBM Model M, diese sind aber nicht speziell ergonomisch. Eine "externe" Alternative wäre etwa die RollerMouse von Contour Design.
Edit: einige Maltron ergo-Tastaturen haben einen integrierten Trackball


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2012)

löschmich


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Bcöu Ömyu2 nuxpx Cüxläluax. –“


Habe jetzt bone2 aktiviert. Krass, ist das eine umgewöhnung. Kann ich einfach die keycaps meiner G11 entfernen und umsetzen. Wo zur Hölle ist das Fragezeichen...

Das hat jetzt bestimmt 15 Minuten gedauert.


@superwip: Die dinger können noch so ergonomisch sein, sie sind einfach hässlich. Wollte schon ein keyboard haben und nicht so ein ding. 

Kann jetzt auch schon ganz gut tippen. Kann alle tasten, bin aber langsam.


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2012)

> sie sind einfach hässlich


 
Oh noez!

Form follows function, wir sind hier ja nicht bei Apple 

Abgesehen davon... die Radikallösungen von Maltron oder Kinesis sind vielleicht ...Geschmackssache... aber die µTron oder die TrulyErgonomic sehen doch recht konventionell aus und eine Datahand oder eine IBM Model M15 lassen jeden, der sich halbwegs mit Eingabegeräten auskennt vor Ehrfurcht erblassen auch wenn erstere die wohl unkonventionellste Tastatur überhaupt ist.

Wenn du wirklich unbedingt eine "normale" Tastatur willst nimm die Unicomp EnduraPro, der Trackpoint ist meiner Meinung nach ein erheblicher ergonomischer Vorteil.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2012)

Nur eine spontane Antiempfehlung weil es mich immer noch furchtbar fuchst:
Die Zowie Celeritas funktioniert unter Linux nicht ordnungsgemäß(die Modifier, also shift, ctrl etc. gehen nicht richtig).

Bis jetzt habe ich das noch von keiner anderen Tasta gehört, aber gerade bei Tastas die ursprünglich als "Gamer" beworben werden solltest du da vorher mal per Google kontrollieren.


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Oh noez!
> 
> Form follows function, wir sind hier ja nicht bei Apple


Natürlich, aber das ding steht auf meinem Schreibtisch.  
Ganz sooo … besonders sollte sie dann doch nicht sein. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon... die Radikallösungen von Maltron oder Kinesis sind vielleicht ...Geschmackssache aber die µTron oder die TrulyErgonomic sehen doch recht konventionell aus und eine Datahand oder eine IBM Model M15 lassen jeden, der sich halbwegs mit Eingabegeräten auskennt vor Ehrfurcht erblassen auch wenn erstere die wohl unkonventionellste Tastatur überhaupt ist.
> 
> Wenn du wirklich unbedingt eine "normale" Tastatur willst nimm die Unicomp EnduraPro, der Trackpoint ist meiner Meinung nach ein erheblicher ergonomischer Vorteil.


Du hast recht, die uTron sieht halbwegs normal aus. Aber wo kann man die kaufen?
Die truly ergonomics könnte doch probleme machen wegen Bone2, oder?

Ist die Unicomp eine mit Buckling Spring? Ist das ergonomisch nicht eher schlechter?




Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur eine spontane Antiempfehlung weil es mich immer noch furchtbar fuchst:
> Die Zowie Celeritas funktioniert unter Linux nicht ordnungsgemäß(die Modifier, also shift, ctrl etc. gehen nicht richtig).
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich das noch von keiner anderen Tasta gehört, aber gerade bei Tastas die ursprünglich als "Gamer" beworben werden solltest du da vorher mal per Google kontrollieren.


 
Ja, habe ich auch gehört. Die ist dann ja ausgeschlossen.


----------



## s|n|s (5. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> µTron oder die TrulyErgonomic sehen doch recht konventionell



sind innovativ und das layout ist ok.

preislich sind wir hier aber bei >250€

dafür gibts ne menge konkurrenz, zB programmierbare kinesis

form follows function. Für <150 € gibts aber nix besseres als ne tenkeyless iso. Klar gerne auch von filco.


Für Austauschen von keycaps in sets: US-layout Filco... viel spass beim ßüöä tippen!
und von funktion kann bei keycaps kaum die Rede sein. Ob nun die oder die keycaps ist wohl egal.

Abgesehen davon, dass dann Tastatur inklusive 2tem tollen keycap-set die 200€-Marke genackt werden dürfte. Je nachdem was draufkommt.

edit:
trulyergonimic haben einige neo2 drauf laufen.geht also auch mit bone


----------



## Leandros (5. Dezember 2012)

Mal geschaut. Die von superwip vorgeschlagenen sind zwar gut, aber arschteuer.

Bone2 ist awesome, schaffe aktuell 10 Wörter pro Minute bei 10fastfinger. 

Mein erstes Fazit ist aber gut, Heute um ca. 15 Uhr begonnen mit Bone2, allerdings konnte ich nicht dauerhaft üben, da ich weg musste. Die Tastenbelegung habe ich drin. Muss jetzt nur noch 10 Finger schreiben (noch nie gemacht) und schneller tippen lernen.


Edit: Jetzt kann ich verstehen warum es solche hässlichen ergonomie Tastaturen gibt. 10 Finger schreiben geht ja doch etwas auf die Gelenke... 
Habe vorher immer mit nur 2 - 4 Fingern getippt.


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2012)

> Du hast recht, die uTron sieht halbwegs normal aus. Aber wo kann man die kaufen?


 
Soweit ich weiß -wie gesagt- nur in Japan, kostet ~500€+Versand+Zoll(?)+Mehrwertsteuer womit sie leider zu den teuersten Serientastaturen überhaupt gehört.

Wirklich billig ist aber leider (wie du wohl schon bemerkt hast) keine ergonomische+ mechanische Tastatur, das sind alles in geringen Stückzahlen produzierte Geräte, die sich vor allem an proffessionelle Anwender, vor allem Programmierer richten welche die Tastaturen teils auch von ihrer Firma bezahlt bekommen (kommt auf lange Sicht vielleicht billiger als Krankenstand wegen RSI?), das erklärt die hohen Preise.

Ich bin mir übrigens nicht sicher, ob das Layout der µTron mit üblichen deutschen Belegungen kompatibel ist bzw. wie viele Tasten sie hat. Sie ist jedenfalls nicht in einer deutschen Version erhältlich. Die Tastenkappen lassen sich zwar tauschen, Ersatz ist aber schwerer zu bekommen als bei Cherry-MX oder Buckling Springs.



> Ist die Unicomp eine mit Buckling Spring? Ist das ergonomisch nicht eher schlechter?


 
Hat Buckling Springs, ich würde nicht sagen das das schlechter ist.

Sie sind deutlich härter als die Blauen/Braunen Cherrys, ich würde das aber nicht als Nachteil sehen, da man dafür die Finger darauf ablegen kann ohne die Tasten auszulösen.



> Die truly ergonomics könnte doch probleme machen wegen Bone2, oder?


 
Na ja... Bone2 müsste schon gehen... aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Bone2 bei dem Layout der TrulyErgonomic noch wirklich das gelbe vom Ei ist, vermutlich *könnte* man da noch etwas optimieren, ich bin da aber kein Experte.



> sind innovativ und das layout ist ok.
> 
> preislich sind wir hier aber bei >250€
> 
> dafür gibts ne menge konkurrenz, zB programmierbare kinesis


 
Die Kinesis ist dem Sir allerdings wohl zu hässlich.



> Muss jetzt nur noch 10 Finger schreiben (noch nie gemacht)


 
Da musst du wenigstens nicht großartig umlernen


----------



## Leandros (6. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Kinesis ist dem Sir allerdings wohl zu hässlich.


Kann man drüber hinweg sehen, jedoch sind die doch auch Teuer, oder? 
250€ ist halt eine Hausnummer... 




Superwip schrieb:


> Da musst du wenigstens nicht großartig umlernen


 
Stimmt auch wieder. ^_^


----------



## Leandros (6. Dezember 2012)

Was empfehlt ihr jetzt an Tastatur? Sonst verballer ich mein Geld wieder für etwas anderes, ich kenn mich doch


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2012)

Na ja... das ist nicht so einfach...

Wenn du wirklich 250€+ für eine Ergonomisch-Mechanische ausgeben willst... weiß nicht... ich kenne die Teile zwar aber wirkliche Langzeit Praxiserfahrung habe ich nicht damit, geschweige denn mit mehreren

Wenn du doch nur zu einer "normalen" Mecha greifen willst würde ich persönlich die Unicomp Endura Pro empfehlen, das ist aber bis zu einem Gewissen Grad Geschmackssache.


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich 250+ für eine Ergonomisch-Mechanische ausgeben willst... weiß nicht... ich kenne die Teile zwar aber wirkliche Langzeit Praxiserfahrung habe ich nicht damit, geschweige denn mit mehreren


Ja, 250+ sind schon eine ansage. Würde mir wohl eine Kaufen, wenn sie nicht so teuer wäre. Finde die ErgoDox, welche sns gepostet hat interessant. Jedoch ist die aktuell eher ein Bausatz (ohne PCB).



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn du doch nur zu einer "normalen" Mecha greifen willst würde ich persönlich die Unicomp Endura Pro empfehlen, das ist aber bis zu einem Gewissen Grad Geschmackssache.


Bei der machen mir irgendwie die Buckling Springs sorge. Zum schnell tippen nimmt man doch eher etwas weichere switches, oder?


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Ergodox ist ein Bausatz, das ist soweit richtig. Das PCB ist das Kernstück und alles andere ist nur das drumherum. Natürlich gibt es dazu ein PCB.
Ergodox kommt ohne Schalter und ohne Tastenkappen.
Für Stereo-Linkshänder sind Löt-Service im Gespräch und es wird eine Liste geführt mit Leuten, die aus dem Grund nur komplett funktionstüchtige, zusammengebaute haben wollen.


IBM/Unicomp ist vom Tippgefühl fürs Schreiben imho besser als rote MX. Das mit dem "taktil" bringt schon was.
Wer sowas von cherry will kann sich braune oder blaue MX angucken. ZB bei Filco und auch anderen frei wählbar.
Der Panzer unter den keyboards ist aber auch ganz schön laut.  Kommt auf den persönlichen Geschmack an. 
Das das Ding zum Frecken nicht kaputt geht spricht für Unicomp.
Meine Filco hat auch schon das ein oder andere mitgemacht und sieht auch dementsprechend aus. Läuft wie ne 1.


Was mir ein bischen Sorgen bereitet, sind die 60-100cN Kraft, die man pro Taste drücken muss bei "buckling spring", also Unicomp. Sind es nur 60, dann ok. Ich kann aber keine genaue Angabe finden, wann das Ding auslöst.
Bei cherry braun, blau und rot sind es nur 45cN.
Quelle1 
Quelle2
Und ich tippe viel lieber auf meiner braunen , 45g, als meiner schwarzen , 60g, MX. Das ist so. Liegt aber sicher auch am taktil vom braun.

250€ für eine Kinesis würde ich auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht hinblättern. Vor allem, da _kinesis die F-Tasten rubberdome baut. Und die auch standesgemäß nach einem halben Jahr ausgelutscht sind._ Komplette cherry gibt es nur beim Original. Maltron.
Kinesis hat eh nur geklaut.
Maltron >400€

Dann lieber abwarten, was bei ergodox rauskommt und solange was günstiges Tippen.

Wenn du ausprobieren willst, warum guckst du dich nicht nach gebrauchten boards um? Die kann man wieder abstoßen, wenn man unzufrieden ist.
Taktile Schlachtschiffe gibt es ja auch von Cherry. ZB mit blauen oder weissen MX. G80-3000. Und die kosten neu 50€
Mit Unicomp kann die Verarbeitung bestimmt nicht mithalten. Die kostet aber auch 100$

Wenn es die Unicomp nur in tenkeyless gäbe...


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2012)

> Was mir ein bischen Sorgen bereitet, sind die 60-100cN Kraft, die man pro Taste drücken muss bei "buckling spring", also Unicomp. Sind es nur 60, dann ok. Ich kann aber keine genaue Angabe finden, wann das Ding auslöst.
> Bei cherry braun, blau und rot sind es nur 45cN.


 
Ich empfinde das nicht als Nachteil, da man, wie gesagt, so die Finger auf den Tasten ablegen kann. Wie hart die Tasten wirklich sind (man liest meist unpräzise von 60-80cN) weiß ich nicht, möglicherweise sind die Unicomps auch etwas weicher als die Model Ms, die Härte scheint jedenfalls von der Tastatur abzuhängen; ich würde jedenfalls taktile Tasten bevorzugen.



> Wenn es die Unicomp nur in tenkeyless gäbe...


 
Was ist an Tenkeyless so wichtig?

Falls es um die Maus geht: abgesehen vom Spielen ist der Trackpoint der Endura Pro meiner Meinung nach ein vollwertiger Mausersatz, erfordert nur eventuell etwas Übung wenn man ihn nicht gewohnt ist.

Falls es unbedingt Tenkeyless sein muss gibt/gäbe es Tenkeyless Model Ms "Space Saver Model M";  nicht zu verwechseln mit Unicomps SpaceSaver M, einer Variation der Ultra Classic mit Apple Layout, sind garnichtmal sooo selten, mit etwas Geduld sollte man für unter 100€ eine in der Bucht schießen können... für ein deutsches Layout braucht man aber vielleicht etwas mehr Geduld und leider haben alle Model Ms keine Windowstasten... mit Ausnahme der 122 Tasten Model M aber die  hat dafür wieder einen pösen Numblock.


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Kann man die ErgoDox Teile so bestellen? Gibt es die Baupläne auch dazu, denke schon, oder? Was kostet mich das denn? 
Dann wäre es eine Überlegungen. 

Die UniComp ist eine eine alternative, habe aber gelesen da soll die Verarbeitung gar nicht so gut sein. Ist das falsch?
Gibt es die nur mit US Layout? Die keycaps konnen ohne Probleme durch imsto PBT oder ähnliches ersetzt werden, oder? 

Apropos tenkeyless: Säge nehmen und ab ist der block.  

Mit dem Trackpoint werde ich wohl zurecht kommen, habe ich auch bei den alten Thinkpads immer.  
Wird aber wohl wieder etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 

Bei den IBMs ist das Problem der fehlenden Windows / M4 tasten, die nutze ich für extrem viele OS weite shortcuts.
Könnte man durch ALT ersetzen, aber einige sind dann doppelt belegt und muss sie in den Programmen unbinden.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Was meinst du mit "so bestellen"? Man kann sich eintragen lassen für Einzelteile. Bestellungen werden noch nicht entgegen-genommen. Man kann kits bestellen, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.
-Komplett
-Nur PCB
-Nur Elektronik (PCB, Teensy, diverses anderes Zeug)

Es wird so wie es aussieht Teile gebe, die du irgendwoanders kaufen musst:
-cherry MX ~80 Stück kriegt man bei 7bit in einem anderen Gruppenkauf
-Keycaps Ist auch besser so, denn da soll ja deutsch oder bone2 drauf
-Dioden zum Löten gibts bei Konrad für 2€/100 Stück

Ergodox ist "open source" und läuft unter einer freien Lizenz. Alles ist verfügbar. Firmware, CAD-Dateien, PCB-Baupläne.
Entweder auf ergodox.org oder auf GIT. GIT-Links im Forum zu ergodox.
Bitte beachten, dass die ergodox keine F-Tasten hat. Das ist aber durch einen Fn-Key lösbar. Wie das jetzt beabsichtigt, und in der aktuellen Firmware implementiert ist? Weiss ich auch nicht. Dazu käme, dass Bone2 schon 6 Ebenen hat. Die F-Reihe wäre dann die 7.
Belegung würde etwa so aussehen, denke ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur ohne F-Tasten. Außerdem braucht man nur den Reset-Knopf der Tastatur zu drücken, und schon kann man auf den Controller in der ergodox zugreifen und umbelegen. Wie kompliziert das sein wird, wird interressant.
Zur Not wird ein USB-Nummernblock zwischen die beiden gelegt und als F-Tasten genutzt. Evtl. nach remapping durch einen Leonardo/Arduino.

Bei weiteren Fragen zu ergodox kann man da im Forum den Thread fragen oder da im Forum den deutschen Thread zu Neo2. 

Ich bin mit den Trackpoints bekannt. Ich hab hier am Lenovo auch einen. Nach stundenlanger Nutzung hab ich Krämpfe in den Fingern. Deswegen halte ich den für keinen vollwertigen Maus/Trackballersatz. Nur für Touchpadersatz.
Habt Ihr das Problem nicht mit dem Trackpoint?

Unicomp hat Windows-Tasten. Und Menu Taste.

Wenn du eine 105-Tasten Tastatur absägst, sägst du vielleicht den Conroller ab. Oder Teile der Matrix, dann kommt wieder das Löten.


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Also ist es aktuell noch nicht möglich sich eine ErgoDox zu bauen? 
Finde die wegen dem open source Faktor extrem interessant. Basteln ist für mich kein Problem. 

Sehe das ähnlich, Trackpoint soll ja nicht Maus ersetzen, nur wenn man kleine Bewegungen mit der Maus machen muss könnte ich es mir praktisch vorstellen. 

Denke nicht das man die UniComp absägen kann. ^_^ 

Ist das kompliziert, eine richtige Tastatur zu finden.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst Dir die Pläne angucken und alles selbst bauen 
Die Vorletzte Phase läuft. Letzte Phase wird sein Bestellungen aufzunehmen. Noch sucht man den besten Weg, diese zu verarbeiten. Wenn Distributoren und Leute gefunden sind, die die finanziellen Sachen organisieren, kommt es in die letzte Phase. Dabei sind als Distributoren schon gefunden:
Weltweit - massdrop.com
Europa - 7bit
Man muss sich jetzt nur noch einigen, wie das abläuft. Und einige sind massiv gegen massdop.com. Was ich noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
Da es sich beim Geld-Volumen auf etwa 40000€ beläuft, die bewegt werden, will man sicher gehen, dass alles glatt geht.

Ergodox scheint das interressanteste. Vor allem da es eine Tastatur ist, die mehr als den Funktionsumfang einer Maltron bietet. Und auch mehr Möglichkeiten der Einrichtung, was Ergonomie angeht. Die zwei einzelnen Teile können ja in jeder Art und Form fixiert werden, wenn man so will.

Ich find es spannend. 

Und wenn man sich vor dem Kauf mit der Materie beschäftigt, dann hat man Nachher nicht so viele Probleme, wenn was nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir die Pläne angucken und alles selbst bauen


Würde ich glatt tun, aber an die Gehäuse und das PCB kommt man schlecht ran. 
Wo man denn rest Kaufen kann steht auf der Page. 

Was denkst du, wie lange wird der Prozess bis zur Bestellung noch dauern? Bestimmt nicht vor 2013. 

Also nun die Suche nach einer Übergangs Lösung.


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2012)

> Die UniComp ist eine eine alternative, habe aber gelesen da soll die Verarbeitung gar nicht so gut sein. Ist das falsch?
> Gibt es die nur mit US Layout? Die keycaps konnen ohne Probleme durch imsto PBT oder ähnliches ersetzt werden, oder?


 
Die Unicomp Endura Pro gehört wohl zu den hochwertigsten/robustesten Tastaturen überhaupt und entspricht in dieser Hinsicht weitgehend der Model M; sie besteht soweit ich weiß aus relativ massivem PBT und ist zusätzlich interne mit einer Stahlplatte (!) verstärkt.

Die Caps sind auch "von Haus aus" aus PBT und üblicherweise via Dye sublimation beschriftet.

Ich bin mir übrigens nicht sicher ob die Caps _einteilig_ oder _zweiteilig_ sind; bei den Model Ms gab es ja beides. Alternative Caps gibt es (nur) bei Unicomp, dafür eine recht große Auswahl, für 10$ Aufpreis kannst du das Layout "Customizen" lassen, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube für ein deutsches Layout ist das so oder so nötig.



> Ich bin mit den Trackpoints bekannt. Ich hab hier am Lenovo auch einen. Nach stundenlanger Nutzung hab ich Krämpfe in den Fingern. Deswegen halte ich den für keinen vollwertigen Maus/Trackballersatz. Nur für Touchpadersatz.
> Habt Ihr das Problem nicht mit dem Trackpoint?


 
Ein Trackpoint ist kein Mausersatz für das dauerhafte Benutzen der Maus, etwa beim spielen; wenn man aber zu einem großen Teil mit der Tastatur arbeitet ist es viel besser den Trackpoint zu benutzen als extra die rechte Hand von der Tastatur auf die Maus zu bewegen.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Fast alle mechanischen sind heute mit "Stahlplatte", also platemounted. 

Das die IBM/Unicomp eine der, wenn nicht sogar die stabilste der Welt ist, glaube ich gerne.

Für 75€ gibts die CM Storm bei Mindfactory.

Eine gebrauchte G 80 gibt es bei ebay für 10€

Eine G84 gibts auch günstig. Flache Tasten. sehr kompakt. Etwa wie eine Lenovo/IBM-Laptop-Tastatur.

So viel zur Übergangslösung.


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage!



> Ich bin mir übrigens nicht sicher ob die Caps einteilig oder zweiteilig sind; bei den Model Ms gab es ja beides. Alternative Caps gibt es (nur) bei Unicomp, dafür eine recht große Auswahl, für 10$ Aufpreis kannst du das Layout "Customizen" lassen, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube für ein deutsches Layout ist daa so oder so nötig.


Layout ist ja wurst. Nutze eh Bone2, von daher würde ich mich auch mit einem US Layout zufrieden geben, jedoch möchte ich gerne Blank Keycaps haben.

Werde mal mit dem Support von Unicomp Kontakt aufnehmen, bezüglich des Custom Boards. Bei 110$ kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


Edit: SNS, wie lange dauert das wohl noch mit dem ErgoDox?


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier gibts auch Unicomps, auch in ISO:
The Keyboard Company's UNI3426 - Original IBM style keyboard, beige PS/2
The Keyboard Company's UB43PJA - Endurapro, buckling spring keyboard with nipple, black USB
http://www.keyboardco.com/keyboard_details.asp?PRODUCT=1029
...
vielleicht einfacher, wegen Versand.


Woher soll ich wissen, wie lange das mit dem ergodox dauert? Ich würde sagen nicht vor März mit bezahlen. Und dann wird erst hergestellt. Und das dauert eine Weile. Vor allem für die PCBs. Gar nicht zu reden von Lieferung und Basteln. Ich weiss auch nur was im Thread steht.


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, jedoch habe ich eine Sonderanfertigung (Blank Keycaps). 




> Woher soll ich wissen, wie lange das mit dem ergodox dauert? Ich würde sagen nicht vor März mit bezahlen. Und dann wird erst hergestellt. Und das dauert eine Weile. Vor allem für die PCBs. Gar nicht zu reden von Lieferung und Basteln. Ich weiss auch nur was im Thread steht.


Sorry. 
Dachte vielleicht weisst du ja mehr. Habe die Threads nur überflogen.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

was ist wohl lustiger? wenn da was draufsteht, aber durch bone2 was anderes beim Tippen rauskommt?
oder wenn nix draufsteht?


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Sieht aber besser aus. 

Edit: Bin dann bei 123 Euro mit Shipping. Noch irgendwelche plötzlichen sinneswandlungen, dann bestell ich nämlich jetzt.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist das mit 6KRO? 

ist das bei Dir ein Thema? kann unicomp das?


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit 6KRO?
> 
> ist das bei Dir ein Thema? kann unicomp das?


 
Meinst key rollover? 
Die ist per PS2 angebunden. Dürfte also doch vorhanden sein, oder?

Zocken tu ich nicht mehr, ist das beim tippen ein Thema?


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2012)

Alle Unicomp Tastaturen können nur 2KRO- sowohl über USB als auch per PS2, das gilt übrigens auch für die IBM Model M und die Model M 15, lediglich die IBM Model F hat NKRO.

Beim Schreiben ist das aber eigentlich egal und auch beim Zocken... also mich stört es nicht wirklich... gibt ja auch so manche "Gamer" Tastatur mit 2KRO.


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Alle Unicomp Tastaturen können nur 2KRO- sowohl über USB als auch per PS2, das gilt übrigens auch für die IBM Model M und die Model M 15, lediglich die IBM Model F hat NKRO.


2? Sehe ich das richtig? Wenn ich nur 2 keys gleichzeitig drücken kann, dann kann ich nichtmal ein Programm schließen. Mein shortcut dafür ist mod4 + shift + C.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Wodrauf tippst du denn jetzt? Wenn das da funktioniert, und das Ding 2KRO hat, dann wird das wohl auch auf einer Unicomp funktionieren.

IIRC: Bei 2KRO zählt shift nicht mit. so wie auch die anderen modifier strg. alt. Was nicht gehen könnte sind WAR und DIO, zumindest hab ich was dazu gefunden in Netz.

Das ganze mit NKRO ist ausser Proportion geraten. 

Wodrauf legst du denn die <> Taste, wenn du US-Layout kaufst? die hat eine Taste weniger, ich hoffe das ist Dir klar?


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Wodrauf tippst du denn jetzt? Wenn das da funktioniert, und das Ding 2KRO hat, dann wird das wohl auch auf einer Unicomp funktionieren.
> 
> IIRC: Bei 2KRO zählt shift nicht mit. so wie auch die anderen modifier strg. alt. Was nicht gehen könnte sind WAR und DIO, zumindest hab ich was dazu gefunden in Netz.
> 
> Das ganze mit NKRO ist ausser Proportion geraten.


Tippe auf einer uralt G11. Da funktioniert alles so wie es soll. 

WAR und DIO? Zählt die Windows Taste da auch mit rein oder zählt die als modifier?



s|n|s schrieb:


> Wodrauf legst du denn die <> Taste, wenn du US-Layout kaufst? die hat eine Taste weniger, ich hoffe das ist Dir klar?


Capslock + U / I  Bone2 halt.

Kaufe übrigens ein Deutsches Layout. Dachte ich kaufe lieber was vertrautes.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Keyboard Company - Exclusive Coupon Code for Redditors! : MechanicalKeyboards

Zu deiner Info:
keyboarcompany hat dieses wochenende 10% Rabatt.


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Keyboard Company - Exclusive Coupon Code for Redditors! : MechanicalKeyboards
> 
> Zu deiner Info:
> keyboarcompany hat dieses wochenende 10% Rabatt.


 
Ist teurer als wenn ich in den USA bestelle.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Dezember 2012)

Wechselkurs ftw?


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Wechselkurs ftw?


 
Ja. Habe bei keyboardco noch nicht mal die Versandkosten mit einberechnet. 

Wie ist das jetzt mit dem rollover? Kann ich unbedenklich zuschlagen?


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2012)

> 2? Sehe ich das richtig? Wenn ich nur 2 keys gleichzeitig drücken kann, dann kann ich nichtmal ein Programm schließen. Mein shortcut dafür ist mod4 + shift + C.


 
2KRO bedeutet nur, dass es _irgendeine_ Kombination von 3 Tasten gibt, die nicht möglich ist, nicht das man prinzipiell nur zwei Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kann.

Bei der Model M wäre das z.B. A+Q+W.

Die Modifikator-Tasten Umschalt, Umschaltsperre, Strg Alt und Alt Gr sind immer unabhängig von den anderen Tasten.

Die G11 hat übrigens auch nur 2KRO, ein Beispiel für eine nicht mögliche Kombination wäre etwa Pfeil hoch+Pfeil runter+Pfeil rechts. Das du das bisher anscheinend nicht gemerkt hast spricht nicht dafür das du unbedingt 6KRO/NKRO brauchst...


----------



## Leandros (7. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die G11 hat übrigens auch nur 2KRO, ein Beispiel für eine nicht mögliche Kombination wäre etwa Pfeil hoch+Pfeil runter+Pfeil rechts. Das du das bisher anscheinend nicht gemerkt hast spricht nicht dafür das du unbedingt 6KRO/NKRO brauchst...


 
Joa, irgendwie schon. Dann ignoriere ich den Fakt das sie nur 2KRO hat. 


BTW: Bei meiner G11 kann ich aber aqw gleichzeitig drücken, auf jeden fall kommt djc bei raus.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> BTW: Bei meiner G11 kann ich aber aqw gleichzeitig drücken, auf jeden fall kommt djc bei raus.



LOL... echt?
Das wäre doch endlich mal ein Paradebeispiel für gelungenes Ghosting.


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2012)

Du musst bedenken, die Tastenbelegung von mir ist anders, also sind das dir richtigen Buchstaben.


----------



## Superwip (8. Dezember 2012)

Welche Kombinationen gehen und welche nicht ist von Tastatur zu Tastatur verschieden; die Angabe "2KRO" sagt nur aus das auf jeden Fall jede Kombination von 2 Tasten + Modifikatoren funktioniert.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Dezember 2012)

jduax phlmwq' 
ctieo  bnrsgß 
fvüäö yz,.k

Unicomp bestellt?

*Neid*


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Unicomp bestellt?
> 
> *Neid*


 
Jep, freue mich und werde natürlich berichten.


----------



## Superwip (8. Dezember 2012)

Eine Handballenauflage solltest du dir auch noch holen.


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Eine Handballenauflage solltest du dir auch noch holen.


 
Gute Idee, vorschläge?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gute Idee, vorschläge?


<ahäm> Brennmeister, dein Einsatz bitte.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> <ahäm> Brennmeister, dein Einsatz bitte.


 


guckst du hier?

Ich hab meine geschrottet und werd mir eine so wie die basteln. Folie- sand rein- stoff drum.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

Naja... oder so wie meine Ehemalige aus einem alten Lederjackenärmel genäht (mit Reißverschluß für wahlfreie Füllung).


----------



## s|n|s (8. Dezember 2012)

Leder ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache.

Aber Brennmeisters  

Wo isser denn? Ah keine Angst. Der kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> guckst du hier?
> 
> Ich hab meine geschrottet und werd mir eine so wie die basteln. Folie- sand rein- stoff drum.


 
Habe ich ja wieder was, womit ich meine Freundin knechten kann. 

Was ist mit Brennmeister?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> <ahäm> Brennmeister, dein Einsatz bitte.


 


s|n|s schrieb:


> Aber Brennmeisters  Wo isser denn? Ah keine Angst. Der kommt bestimmt noch


 Yup allzeit b(e)reit. 
Handballenschmeichler aus _*ruf-mich-an!*_ Leder?! Mein Schneider heißt Filco. Meine Lederjacke(n) ist (sind) schon _Jahre_ vorher im Altkleidercontainer gelandet.


----------



## Leandros (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube es ist schon zu spät, ich bin nicht mehr aufnahme fähig für Witze...


----------



## Leandros (12. Dezember 2012)

*Fazit nach einer Woche Bone2.*

Wer schnell gereizt ist oder nicht ausdauernd, der sollte bei QWERTZ bleiben. Es ist eine höllische Umstellung. Die ersten Tage tippst du so, als würdest du das erste mal auf einer Tastatur tippen.
Nach dem ersten Tag bis zweitem Tag (1 Tag ist bei mir immer so 5 - 6 Stunden tippen), hat man das Layout drin, allerdings ist man immer noch langsam. 

Die Geschwindigkeit verändert sich bei mir nur sehr langsam. Bin mitlerweile bei 28 Wörtern pro Minute (grade getestet). Das kann man jedoch meist (jedenfalls ich) nicht über den gesamten Tag halten, irgendwann ermüdest du. 
Man muss ja bei fast jedem Tastenanschlag nachdenken wo die Taste ist, freu mich wenn diese Phase rum ist.

Absolut nervig ist jedoch Coden, das ist bei mir die größte Umstellung, denn du musst die ganzen Sonderzeichen anders tippen. Außerdem ist langsam tippen beim Coden das nervigste überhaupt.


----------

